# Quarter Horse Congress



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

Should be able to go to youtube and find classes to see which you would like.

And I will ask my trainer tomorrow...they always go....I stay home to babysit.


----------



## TheAQHAGirl (Aug 10, 2012)

Well there is a lot too see as you stated, if I were you, I would watch the class that you would be entered in (for example, I would be in the Novice Youth 15-18--or something like that so I would go watch that class).

I'm not sure how much to go watch it. Usually for the masters it would be more (possibly) or less tickets would be available, just because the master classes are always full.


----------



## Lopin N Paint (May 30, 2012)

Whatever you choose I would plan on devoting 2 days to looking around/ shopping. :lol:

Last time I was there was probably 3 years ago but I always have a blast and there are many great vendors. 
Tip: Avoid the 'puppy tent' . :lol:


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

I agree with Lopin on both points. Allow LOTS of time to shop and steer clear of the puppies. DH doesn't allow DD & I to go to 'puppy alley'. He may be out of luck this year because DD & I have been discussing our need for a Corgi. :lol: My favorite part is checking out all of the trailers that are waaaay out of my budget. I always find one to put on the 'if I win the lotto' list. 

We are planning to go over to watch the freestyle this year. Didn't get to go last year and I missed going. Anxious for my youngsters to grow up so I can be in the arena instead of watching.


----------



## cheers357 (Jul 19, 2013)

*congress*

Hi, 
It used to be best to go the last weekend for the sales but I haven't noticed any sales the last few years so just decide which class that you want to see and plan around that class. You'll need to really check the schedule though because some classes start on one day but have the finals another. The shopping is alot of fun and so is walking around to see some of the stall decorations. They do charge to get in but it is by the car per day or you can buy a whole show pass. I think it was $25 per day or $70 for the show. Some of the classes do need separate tickets though so you'll have to check that on the Congress website.


----------



## Acco (Oct 4, 2011)

I live in Ohio so I go every year. The shopping is awesome - really good deals! However, I went on the first day once, and was dissapointed to find that a lot of the vendors hadn't arrived yet. So, don't go on the first day or two if you want to shop to make sure they've all had time to set up. Waiting til the end, though, might result in some items being out of stock. I found a really good deal on show shirts one year but my size was almost sold out  All the colors I wanted were, anyway.

The classes there are pretty huge, so you can sit and watch one class forever. Last year I think we saw some of the youth hunters that were jumping 2'6" or so. I'd like to try to see some of the pros or bigger fences this year, and would love to watch the jumpers... I always walk around and watch some of the western events, too. There's stuff going on in multiple arenas so there's other stuff to see if you get bored watching the hunters (I'm a hunter rider, and I admit I can start to get bored  I tend to look for a day when I can see hunters AND something else cool. Roping, barrels, poles, cutting are all kind of cool.

There is a fee for parking/admission... I forget how much. $20 per car maybe? I forget. I think you can buy multi-day admission as well.


----------



## busysmurf (Feb 16, 2012)

MHFoundation Quarters said:


> I agree with Lopin on both points. Allow LOTS of time to shop and steer clear of the puppies. DH doesn't allow DD & I to go to 'puppy alley'. He may be out of luck this year because DD & I have been discussing our need for a Corgi. :lol: My favorite part is checking out all of the trailers that are waaaay out of my budget. I always find one to put on the 'if I win the lotto' list.
> 
> We are planning to go over to watch the freestyle this year. Didn't get to go last year and I missed going. Anxious for my youngsters to grow up so I can be in the arena instead of watching.


 
Grab a corgi for me too would you:wink: I miss having one around. I'm still trying to talk hubs into getting another dog, but if I suddenly show up with one what can he say, right?

Besides that's how I got the last corgi, I just showed up with her, lol


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Palomine said:


> Should be able to go to youtube and find classes to see which you would like.
> 
> And I will ask my trainer tomorrow...they always go....I stay home to babysit.


Thank you for the suggestion because I was also hoping to see someone here was going to go and hopefully share some videos.


----------

